# [A] Perenolde - Gilde "Kinder des Lichts" sucht



## Keleck (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wir, die Kinder des Lichts sind auf dem Realm "Perenolde" zu Hause.

Die Gilde besteht nun schon seit mehr oder weniger 4 Jahren mit einem mittelgroßen Stamm.
Da wir uns - wie wir alle wissen - nun im Kataklysmus befinden und wollen wir den neuen Herausforderungen zusammen mit Euch entgegentreten!

Wir bieten allen Spielern die die Spaß am Spiel und auch das nötige Verständnis für eine Gemeinschaft haben ein neues zu Hause.

Bei uns geht der Spaß am Spiel vor dem wir müssen unbedingt heute x Bosse im Raid oder so legen. Das heißt wir sind keine klassiche Raidgilde die
alles auf Teufel komm raus durchklopfen will, wir wollen natürlich schon den neuen Content zusammen bestreiten. Dies geschieht allerdings nicht
auf kosten des RL oder der Gildenmitglieder.

Da natürlich nicht jeder zu uns passt bzw. wir auch nicht für jeden das richtige sind, hier noch das typische "Was wir suchen"!

Fangen wir mal an. Wir suchen Spieler&#8230;

- die Spaß am Spiel haben
- die gerne in Gemeinschaft unterwegs sind: Instanzen mitgehen, Fun-Raids, die neuen 10er Raids versuchen oder vielleicht auch nur mal Erfolge jagen
- die nicht nur auf den Gear-Score aus sind
- die Anstand besitzen &#8211; sowohl gegenüber Gildenmitgliedern, als auch jenen, die sich einem anderen Clan angeschlossen haben
- die bereit sind Gildenmitgliedern zu helfen
- die &#8222;Wipe" bereitschaft zeigen und nicht direkt aufgeben, wenn ein Boss nicht sofort liegt
- die keine Item-Neider sind, sondern auch andere etwas gönnen


Was bieten wir?

- ruhiges, entspanntes Leveln mit gleichgesinnten
- gemeinsames Erfolge jagen
- Hilfsbereite und Geduldige Gildenmitglieder
- Gildenstamm der alle Probleme löst, statt sich sofort aufzulösen
- angaschierte Gildenleitung, die Spaß daran hat, eine Gilde zu führen
- Gefestigte Gildenleitung: feste Ratsmitglieder, Rekrutierungsoffiziere, Raidleiter
- unseren eigenen TS3 Server
- eigenes Forum
- Alle Gildenbankfächer sind vorhanden und auch mit den nötigen Mats gefüllt!
- Familiäres Gildenklima
- Kritikfähige Gildenleitung


Wer bei uns fehl am Platz wäre&#8230;

- Spieler, deren einziges Ziel es ist zu Raiden
- Spieler, die ausschließlich RP betreiben
- Spieler, die nie etwas gemeinsam mit der Gilde unternehmen, sondern nur stumm und durchsichtig sind

Wir hoffen wir haben Euer interesse geweckt und hoffen Euch bald in der Gilde begrüßen zu dürfen.

Meldet euch hier oder InGame bei: Overclocked, Danà, Keleck. <- auch bei weiteren Fragen

P.S.: Bevor ich es vergesse, wir würden auch Gildenzusammenschlüsse bzw. Gildenbündnisse oder ähnliches
 	mit kleineren Gilden die nicht vorran kommen oder keinen Sinn mehr in der Gilde sehen nicht verneinen.


----------



## LingLing85 (16. Januar 2011)

Schick...schick......wenn Ysera mal solch Gilden hätte... ^^


----------



## Keleck (16. Januar 2011)

Das ist doch kein Problem, dazu gibt es doch den Charaktertransfer^^


----------



## LingLing85 (16. Januar 2011)

;-)


----------



## Taroliln (18. Januar 2011)

macht ihr auch ab und dann pvp?


----------



## Keleck (19. Januar 2011)

Ja wir haben auch welche in der Gilde die gerne mal PVP gehen.


----------



## Keleck (3. Februar 2011)

/push


----------



## Mondkind 18 (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo Liebe "Kinder des Lichts"

habe eure Suche gelesen und das gefällt mir ganz gut. Sucht ihr bestimmte Charaktere und Level? 
Wie ist denn so euer Durchschnittsalter? Habt ihr eine Raidgruppe?

Ich suche eben eine familiäre Gilde, denn ich hab selber Familie mit Mann, Kind und zwei Hunden. Somit steht schon mal fest, dass ich weiblich bin. Ich spiele und queste gerne in Gesellschaft, gehe ab und zu PvP und helfe gerne bei Erfolgen. ICC habe ich gesehen, aber leider nicht fertig. Zudem möchte ich auch gerne den neuen 10 er Content erleben, aber ich suche da mehr Spaß beim Spielen, als Stress. Schließlich ist es meine Freizeit, die ich in der virtuellen Welt verbringe. 


Freue mich, wenn ihr nochmal etwas schreibt.

Lg Sàmson


----------



## Keleck (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo Samson,

wir suchen keine bestimmten Charaktere und Level. Unser Durchschnittsalter liegt so zwischen 25-35 Jahre aber das ist ja eigentlich kein Hinderungsgrund, oder?
ine Raidguppe ist grade im Aufbau, da uns die nötigen Charaktere fehlen.

Bist du bereits auf Perenoldeoder bist Du zur Zeit auf einem anderen Server? Falls Du lust hast kannste Dich aber auch gerne mal ingame melden dann können wir uns gerne
mal unterhalten.

Lg
Keleck


----------



## Mondkind 18 (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo Keleck,

Sámson ist auf Perenolde und hieß vorher mal Prissy, da war es eine Nachtelfe, aber nun ein stattlicher Worg. Ich melde mich die Tage mal ingame bei dir. Alter ist kein Hinderungsgrund, ich habe nur keine positiven Erfahrungen gemacht mit Spielern, die zu der Altersgruppe 15- 20 gehören, Ausnahmen ausgeschlossen. Ich selber bin zumindest auch schon zweimal volljährig^^. Was fehlt euch denn zum Raid? Insgesamt mehr Mitgleider, oder bestimmte Charaktere? 

LG Sámson


----------



## Nora89 (10. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

der Beitrag ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich versuch mein Glück trotzdem mal 

Ich habe früher schon wow gespielt, allerdings nie auf Höchststufe, irgendwie hat mir dazu immer die Ausdauer gefehlt.
Ausserdem hat sich bei mir sehr schnell der Eindruck verstärkt, dass man, gerade wenn man neu ist und noch nicht so viel Ahnung hat,
ständig blöd angegangen oder gleich aus der Gruppe gekickt wird (Kommunikation gleich null).
Da hab ich dann irgendwann den Spass dran verloren.

Hab seit Kata trotzdem wieder angefangen (fand die Worgen schon ziemlich cool^^) und bin jetzt 85, 
tu mir aber in den hc inis mit den random gruppen unheimlich schwer (da wird auch nie geredet, geschweige denn sich mal abgesprochen)
und such jetzt eine aktive Gilde, die auch gemeinsam in Instanzen geht, sich nicht nach jedem Wipe gleich in Luft auflöst und nicht immer alles so ernst nimmt 

Ich bin 22 Jahr alt, weiblich, studiere und arbeite nebenher (finde überraschender weise aber erstaunlich viel Zeit zum zocken^^)
Leider hab ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung (war noch nie auf einem Schlachtzug oder Raid), fänds aber toll eine Gilde zu finden die einen da sozusagen einweist ;D

Mein Main ist eine Worgen Resto Druidin

Wär toll wenn sich jemand meldet, ich werds aber ingame auch nochmal versuchen.

viele Grüße,
Nora


----------

